# Benebac & Nutri-cal



## the fluffies (Oct 30, 2010)

1) When is the exact time we need to use those Benebac & Nutri-cal on our bunnies? 

2) What is the dosage? Can we give everyday to sick bunny? Once-twice a week as supplement? Or only give when needed? 

3) How to store? The benebac said 'store at room temperature'. Can we keep it refrigerated? How about Nutri-cal?

I only found this type of Nutri-cal in Malaysia. I can get it from Kuala Lumpur (Oh ya, I'm from Penang, Malaysia)





5) Is this type safe to be use on bunnies?

******

My megacolon HL bunny is keep on and off having tummy problem this month. He was having some gas and blockage(/constipated?) series on 2nd, 12th, 20th, 24th, 29th Oct ago. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=61324&forum_id=16

I don't know what is wrong with him. We sent the x-ray to a rabbit savvy in Kuala Lumpur, but we haven't receive any news from the vet. I called and sms the vet, but she was busy and said she will return my call soon. We're still waiting. The vet advised us to give digestive enzyme on him. Do u guys think it's needed? 

He and the kitties were having Frontline treatment at our vet before all of his happened. (he only get that treatment once, on 29th Sept. I only realised he had a gas problem on 2nd Oct) 

The kitties were repeating their treatment every 1-2 weeks. And is that causing him the following gas problems? Or the Frontline has weakened his immune/gut system? How can i fix this?? 

We just received our Benebac yesterday (We dont have Benebac here, i purchased it via online). Shiro is 1.8kg (4lb). How much should i give him? 0.5gm? 

He only munch on his pellets - Oxbow BBT, Manna Pro and Blue Seal. He doesnt like hays. He eats some veggies and fruits like apples, papayas, pineapples, bok choy, broccoli and cilantro. 

I don't dare to adjust his diet at this moment. Every time i cut the pellets to make him eat more hay, i'm afraid he will ends up having another gas series.


----------



## pla725 (Oct 30, 2010)

The nutri-cal you have is fine. I use a similar type that I got at Petsmart. The Bene-Bac I got was in powder form. I know italso come in a tube. Both you can keep at room temperature. If it is too warm in the room move it to a cooler room. Don't put it in the bathroom. I store mine in the kitchen away from the oven. 

They are suppliments for regular feeding. I only used the nutri-cal when I noticed a rabbit eating less. I usually just gave like a finger length amount. 

*DO NOT USE FRONTLINE ON RABBITS AS IT TOXIC.* Advantage or Reveloution are recommended. 

I really think you need to consult with the best vet you available.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 30, 2010)

I always followed the instructions on either the powder container for benebac or the tube for small mammals. however, now thatI think about it I am not sure that that is correct for rabbits ( although I never harmed any of my rabbits by my dosing) 

Icannot find any Rabbit literature with a specific dosing for benebac :?

I use benebac for stasis type illnesses and have started to use it also for gas attacks (with good results )

I never used to give a whole tube (of the small tubes) but I recall Randy saying to give the whole thing( sorryI don't know where that link is) 
benebac is not anything that needs to be given on a regular basis and not more than once a day. 

Don't refrigerate it 

I have seldom given it more than 2 times in a week ..not sure about others here. 

it contains live microorganisms that supposedly help to reestablish the proper gut flora( like yogurt for people) 

It is contoversial within the rabbit community as to whetherbenebac actually reaches the GI tract of the rabbit with the microorganisms still viable but at any rate it has helped my rabbits and I know that I am not imagining that.


I have not used Nutrical but many folks here swear by it for rabbits who are stressed, not eating due to illness or surgery etc. 

Anything on the Nutrical tube talking about refrigeration???


----------



## the fluffies (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't have Nutri-cal in hands. Will check that from a petstore who carries this product.


----------



## the fluffies (Oct 31, 2010)

The Benebac i got is this one







The first time i open it, it looks like paste. But yesterday it looks a bit oily n watery. I think because of Malaysia weather is a bit hot nowaday. Now i keep it in the drawer.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 31, 2010)

First of all: Frontline is very toxic to rabbits and must never be used on them. Advantage or Revolution are recommended like pla725 has mentioned.

Also I think that is why your bunny is having problems is because of the frontline. Please do not use any more frontline on your rabbit. Frontline can cause the rabbit to go into convulsions and die.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 31, 2010)

benebac can get rancid; check the expiration date and tell us where/how you got it?


----------



## the fluffies (Oct 31, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> benebac can get rancid; check the expiration date and tell us where/how you got it?


The expire date is on March 2011. I got it from the supplier who supply pets medical/drugs to vets in KL.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 31, 2010)

I always keep nutri-cal in the refrigerator.

You can give it anytime, as I do so they are familiar with the taste and won't reject it when they are sick. Because it has an expiry date on it, you might as welluse it instead of throwing it out. Actually Pebbles would gobble up her sharebeforeshe eats theother foods.

Because it is sticky, I squeeze it out on a layer of oats in a bowlfor the bunnies to eat.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 1, 2010)

I give about a gram of Bene-Bac at a time, whenever I feel like they need it. If on antibiotics, I give them a gram daily. With GI issues, I would also give a gram daily until they feel better.

It is ok that he doesn't eat hay, but I think his teeth need to be looked at in further detail. From the x-rays, it looks like his tooth roots might be a bit long, and I know there was an abscess there that your vet thought wasn't connected to the tooth roots, but the coincidence of not eating hay and having an abscess in that area just is too strong. A look inside the mouth with a dental speculum might help. If the teeth are fine, just make sure he gets a good variety of veggies to wear the teeth down.


----------

